#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Create Query To Append & Delete Record

## NSTurk725

I have created an append query and wanted to know if its possible to have it also delete the original record from the table after it appends it to the new table? Not sure if I need to write code for that or if that functionality is already embedded in Access somewhere. Thank you for any help. 

Here is what I am working with. 

INSERT INTO Terminated_Positions_Table ( [Employee #], [Last Name], [First Name], [Middle Initial], [Department #], [Department Name], Positions, Supervisor, [Job Description], [Hire Date], [Separation Date], [ASMO/Non-ASMO], [Job Type], [Associate Type], Location, [Pay Type], [Job Status], [Swap For] )
SELECT Master_Table.[Employee #], Master_Table.[Last Name], Master_Table.[First Name], Master_Table.[Middle Initial], Master_Table.[Department #], Master_Table.[Department Name], Master_Table.Positions, Master_Table.Supervisor, Master_Table.[Job Description], Master_Table.[Hire Date], Master_Table.[Separation Date], Master_Table.[ASMO/Non-ASMO], Master_Table.[Job Type], Master_Table.[Associate Type], Master_Table.Location, Master_Table.[Pay Type], Master_Table.[Job Status], Master_Table.[Swap For]
FROM Master_Table
WHERE (((Master_Table.[Employee #])=[Enter Employee #]));

----------


## ExlGuru

May this be helpful to you.

http://www.databasedev.co.uk/delete_query.html

----------


## NSTurk725

Thank you. That helped out greatly.

----------

